# Underrated Turandots



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

There have been several great Turandots in history, as well as many comparisons and discussions about who was the greatest of all. Among those big names like Eva Turner, Birgit Nilsson, Maria Callas, Eva Marton and Ghena Dimitrova I always miss two of the in my opinion best and most underrated sopranos to sing the demanding role.

1. Inge Borkh, mostly known as Strauss singer, her modern dramatic style of german school was perfect for Turandot. The 1955 recording under Alberto Erede proves it:






2. Lucilla Udovich, a lesser known american soprano, she sang and acted (!) the part perfectly together with Franco Corelli in what I'd call the best and most exciting overall Turandot production on film, spot on ice cold charisma with the correct singing technique sustaining it:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In youtube we can also find Udovich's Turandot from a recording in 1962, with Franco Corelli (again) and Leyla Gencer, conducted by Oliviero De Fabritiis:






Personally, my biggest regret about a performance of Turandot is of course that we don't have even a single aria from Rosa Raisa, the creator of the role, back in 1926.

One of my big time favorites, not mentioned above, is the French soprano Gina Cigna; from her we have the beautiful 1938 recording with Francesco Merli and Magda Olivero:


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

schigolch said:


> In youtube we can also find Udovich's Turandot from a recording in 1962, with Franco Corelli (again) and Leyla Gencer, conducted by Oliviero De Fabritiis:


Thank you so much for sharing, I didn't know of this live record's existence before!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

honestly, I feel like Joan Sutherland sings a wonderful and unique Turandot. sung more elegantly, more human







Cesare Impalatore said:


>


^this one wins


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Elizabeth Connell who died a couple of years ago was a very exciting Turandot. This clip was her last live performance. Out of the Turandot's of today I was very much taken by Irene Theorin's performance at ROH last year. However Nilsson is my reference Turandot.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

But has anyone found more nuance in the role than Madame Vera Galupe-Borszkh?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> But has anyone found more nuance in the role than Madame Vera Galupe-Borszkh?


'Madame's' the best. Move over Gloria Swanson- its not all about 'Salome'; its about 'Turandot.'


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Gertrude Grob Prandl had an even more stentorian voice than Nilson and was the House Soprano in Vienna in the 50's and 60'shttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alARshz6bpU. I saw Lori Phillips in Seattle and was blown away with the power and dark hued beauty of her voice:


----------

